# Crime figures for the whole of Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Want to find out what crimes are "popular" in your area?
Scroll down to the interactive map, choose the crime from the drop down menu and put the cursor over the area you want info about
¿Qué delito es más frecuente en tu comunidad? - Público.es

It seems that in general Spain has a low crime rate, the thrid lowest in Europe


> En general hay que decir que *la tasa de criminalidad en España es baja en comparación con otros países*. Según destacó este verano el ministro de Interior, Jorge Fernández Díaz, la tasa de criminalidad en España es la tercera más baja de la Unión Europea. Sólo Portugal y Grecia registran tasas de criminalidad más bajas.


However it depends on the crime 'cos Spain is the second highest in theft


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Want to find out what crimes are "popular" in your area?
> Scroll down to the interactive map, choose the crime from the drop down menu and put the cursor over the area you want info about
> ¿Qué delito es más frecuente en tu comunidad? - Público.es
> 
> ...


The trouble is it is only by AC. Andalucía is a huge area and blighted as far as crime is concerned by the delinquents on the costas. What is needed is a similar table by province which would be much more representative.


----------

